# 7 EZ Pieces



## twoclones (May 8, 2010)

Anyone else carving the stuff from Mike McVay's "7 EZ Pieces" video? I've been carving them at demos with very good results! The first few Scotty Dogs I carved were sold before I could finish them. No tortoise has lasted very long before finding a new home either. And I liked the signs so much I used them on my own truck. 

Mike sells his DVDs at http://www.whidbeystore.com/


----------



## lumberjackchef (May 9, 2010)

Nice Work! And thanks for the link, looks like an interesting video.


----------

